# SIG P220 EQUINOX vs SIGP220 Elite Stainless



## SMF1940

I am looking to purchase a Sig P220 Elite Strainless or a Sig P220 Equinox.
Would appreciate any suggestions or comments?
Respectfully,
Stephen


----------



## literaltrance

SMF1940 said:


> I am looking to purchase a Sig P220 Elite Strainless or a Sig P220 Equinox.
> Would appreciate any suggestions or comments?
> Respectfully,
> Stephen


Hahaha! Is it a coincidence I put $500 down towards a P220 Carry Elite Stainless just a half hour ago because I want to add another Sig to my collection (on top of an Equinox I might add) ? This is so strange!

Granted, the Equinox is a 40/357sig P229, but close enough.

I'm going to tell you right now, any of the Sig Elite Stainless Steel variants are going to be incredibly hard to find. I've seen a few Equinox handguns here and there but they're becoming harder to find as well.

Equinox has:
-fiberoptic front night sight, amazingly bright in the sun
-cool looking grips, laminate but I think they look the best of all Sig grips
-nickel coated levers and screws, also very cool looking

Elite Stainless has:
-SRT trigger, big feature for trigger reset advocates like myself
-wood grips of which I am not a huge fan (I plan on getting Equinox grips on my P220 Stainless whenever it comes in)
-beavertail frame, this may or may not be up your alley

As so many times on this site it seems this is another case of splitting hairs. Between the two, form and function are 95% identical, so really it's just a question of which one you think looks better. Personally, I like the stainless beavertail frame, but good luck finding one if you decide to go this route.


----------



## Mike_E

I'd get the Elite mainly becuz it's got the cool looking beavertail:mrgreen: and the functional SRT trigger.

Equinox is a handsome gun...I have the EQ P229R. But other than the front optic site, two-tone and the fat wooden grips, it functions just like any other P229R.


----------



## Rastus

Both great guns. Looks aside (purely subjective anyway), the SSE will give you a heavier frame and the SRT. Both of which are a big plus in my book. Since you probably won't use either for every day carry, I prefer the heavier frame for range work.


----------



## literaltrance

Mike_E said:


> ...and the fat wooden grips...


Haha, I thought it was just me. Are there aftermarket grips for the Sig P229 which look like the dark wood laminate and are thinner? That'd be pretty sweet.


----------



## Mike_E

There are quite a few companies making wooden grips for the P229 and the other P-2XX series. Off the top of my head, I know Hogue makes them. I've seen some of the Nills grips floating around, though I haven't seen them with laminate finish.

That's one of the big complaints on the SIG wooden grips - although they're pretty, they just made them awfully thick.



literaltrance said:


> Haha, I thought it was just me. Are there aftermarket grips for the Sig P229 which look like the dark wood laminate and are thinner? That'd be pretty sweet.


----------



## oak1971

I have 2 Elite Stainless. One P220 and one P226. Both are bad ass!


----------



## TitanCi

oak1971 said:


> I have 2 Elite Stainless. One P220 and one P226. Both are bad ass!


whoa...nice...

although both these are super nice, i'd be torn btwn the elite and the equinox as well. I would have gotten an equinox if TGS had it in a 10 rd mag, because that color combo is too damn unique. had to go all ST instead. either way, you won't be disappointed!


----------



## ajunkyarddog

One of the biggest operating differences between the Equinox & the Elite is found in the weight difference ( 10 oz.) due to the alloy frame vs. the stainless frame. The stainless frame will absorb more of the recoil pulse instead of transferring that energy to your hand. 
I let an Equinox owner at the range fire my all stainless P226 40SW & he was certainly disgusted that my 
P226 ST was smoother than his alloy framed unit. Sig could create the ultimate pistol if they mated the fancy Equinox slide aesthetics to a black stainless frame. 
I feel that the all stainless guns are great for women who want the maximum firepower with minimum recoil. 
Sig's P226 9mm ST is like shooting a Mosquito...unreal!
The last note to the recoil factor is the P220 Carry. The Carry model has a 3.9" barrel instead of the 4.4" standard. The slide is also shorter, which in turn,reults in less mass to control in recoil. I have fired a P220 alloy frame Equinox Carry... Slightly softer recoil than my P220ST. I am currently looking for a P220 Carry Elite Stainless.
Hope that i haven't muddled up your selection process, just trying to help maximize puchase satisfaction. Good luck & be safe!


----------



## MauiWowie22

oak1971 said:


> I have 2 Elite Stainless. One P220 and one P226. Both are bad ass!


----------



## beretta-neo

oak1971 said:


> I have 2 Elite Stainless. One P220 and one P226. Both are bad ass!


That set is VERY nice!


----------



## MJP

oak1971 said:


> I have 2 Elite Stainless. One P220 and one P226. Both are bad ass!


very nice! I just purchased a p220 and can't wait to it to the range.


----------



## ka-chow

Definately get the 220 elite stainless!

Equinox is just a gimmicky looking pistol. Stainless is heavy and tough! I love SIG but that Equinox turns me off- Keep it simple - don't get fancy.


----------



## doyle01

I have both and I like both .Some people don't like the beaver tail but I really like it . I think your best bet is to try both and see how they fit you . :smt1099


----------



## dondavis3

I'm looking at buying a P220 Elite right now.

Wow it's a nice gun.

:smt1099


----------



## hud35500

Stainless steel, gorgeous wood grips, and that beavertail. The Equinox doesn't even come close.


----------



## dondavis3

Well I bought it.

Sig P220 Elite Stainless in .45 cal.










I've only got to put 200 rounds through it, but it's great.

:smt1099


----------



## Lateck

dondavis3; 

Nice looking gun. :smt1099


Lateck,


----------



## oak1971

dondavis3 said:


> Well I bought it.
> 
> Sig P220 Elite Stainless in .45 cal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've only got to put 200 rounds through it, but it's great.
> 
> :smt1099


You will not regret it. They are very accurate and point naturally, but then after 200 rounds you know that already.


----------



## siggy63

I just bought a Sig p226 stainless elite a month ago and after 300 flawless rounds I am very happy with it I bought a set of the aluminum grips from the dark elite and they are much thinner than the rosewood grips and they are like glue in your hand I think that the rosewood is very nice looking but the aluminum is better functioning


----------



## 45man

I have the Sig P220 carry Elite stainless.

This gun is phenomenal Accurate and about 1800 rds flawlessly. I am shooting it as accurate 
as my 1911's. And the recoil is like not even there compared to the 1911's.
This is now my EDC most of the time about 90% right now.
Mine has a birth date of DEC 2010 I bought it in Feb 2011. 
New production and reliable. WHat can I say (Great gun)


----------



## dondavis3

@ siggy63

I too changed my grips to black aluminum.

I like the feel much better ... but the rosewood grips are prettier IMHO

:smt1099


----------



## siggy63

I to think the rosewood look much nicer than the black aluminum


----------

